# June Challenge #1: 5-minute faces



## martygreene (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a practical theme, particularly for those of us who are working ladies or girls still persuing their studies. We've all had the sitation where we wake up late, and have to roll out the door sooner than we had hoped. So this challenge is intended to hone your skills with the quick face- 5-10 minutes tops ladies! Let's see what we can do in a time crunch. Simple, bold, classic, or avante garde, let's see what magic we can work within the time constraint!


----------



## Tia (Jun 3, 2006)

Hehe, I'm pretty good at this one cause I'm ALWAYS running late for school and ballet. 
I'll crack up something later today before I go out.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too! I will post on Monday when I get up at 9:15 and get ready for class, which doesn't even start til 10:30, LOL! But I waste so much time BSing around my room (aka on the computer) and before I know it, the clock says 9:55--and it takes about 15 minutes to walk to class!!! This should be fun


----------



## faifai (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol, I'm pretty sure ever FOTD I've ever posted has taken 10 mins to do or less. Maybe I'll go for 5 mins and see what I can come up with.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 5, 2006)

*Purple is my power color *

Okay here's mine from this morning (6-05-06) starting time 9:59am EST--finished 10:07am!!! I dunno how I whipped this out in 8 minutes, but I'm pretty proud of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Sorry the second pic is all huge!!! Here's what I used:


Copper sparkle over entire lid (can't really see it though) 
Violet pigment on inner 1/2 (some "spilled" onto my lashline but I like it!) 
Mary Kate & Ashley (some kinda purple loose e/s in a tube w/ a sifter top---the labeling wore off cuz I've had this for almost 4 yrs...) on outer 1/2 
Lovely Lily pigment blended from crease up 
Macroviolet f/l with Rich Purple pigment over it on upper lashline 
Smolder eye kohl on waterline 
Maybelline Expert eyes pencil in Ebony Black on Brows 
Covergirl Fantastic Lash mascara 
mark. matte-nificent powder in Deeper 

Lips:
C.O. Bigelow Ultra Mentha Lip Shine w/ mark. Glow Baby Glow in Sugar Luxe on top, and Lotus Luxe in the center.....and Voila!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## michy_mimi (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is mine!  I was running late to meet a friend and threw this face on in about 8 minutes!  lol  It actually turned out okay I think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I believe I used

Face:
Maybeline Pure Makeup in Light5
So Ceylon MSF all over
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC Shimpagne MSF all over

Eyes:
UD Primer Potion
MAC Gracious Me Shadestick
MAC Da Bling e/s on lid
MAC Gateaux e/s in crease
MAC Almond Icing e/s to highlight
MAC Black Track Fluidline on upper lashline
MAC Black Tied on lower lash and water line
CG Lash Exact in Very Black

Lips:
Flowerosophy Lustreglass


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, i love what you ladies have done.


----------



## faifai (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is mine, I took it a couple weeks ago and titled them "fast face". I remember doing the whole face in less than 5 minutes because I had to go to the mall right before it closed for the evening.

I'm wearing...eye base, creme eyeshadow, glitter eyeshadow, liner, mascara, clear lipgloss + blush on lips, sunscreen, and mattifying powder. Just threw it all on and hit the door running.





Eyes open





Eyes closed





While getting ready I threw a scarf over myself!





I guess the camera got me right before I could smile properly?


----------



## hollhaha (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_Here is mine, I took it a couple weeks ago and titled them "fast face". I remember doing the whole face in less than 5 minutes because I had to go to the mall right before it closed for the evening.

I'm wearing...eye base, creme eyeshadow, glitter eyeshadow, liner, mascara, clear lipgloss + blush on lips, sunscreen, and mattifying powder. Just threw it all on and hit the door running.





Eyes open





Eyes closed





While getting ready I threw a scarf over myself!





I guess the camera got me right before I could smile properly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

_

 
Are you wearing lashes? It looks like #7"s


----------



## Lalli (Jun 9, 2006)

^^i think they're her natural lashes look the same in all her fotd's

ur gorjus faifai
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {mashallah}


----------



## faifai (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollhaha* 
_Are you wearing lashes? It looks like #7"s_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_^^i think they're her natural lashes look the same in all her fotd's

ur gorjus faifai
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {mashallah}_

 
Lalli is right, they're my natural lashes (mashallah). Curling eyelashes and wearing incredibly waterproof mascara works wonders. This is what they look like from the side.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 9, 2006)

Well this is almost my everyday face. And i'm always in a hurry. I reserve extacly 10 min to get ready with my hair and mu. My priority are the brows.

Like to leave the house nice. my hubby makes breakfast and we hurry to bring our son to school and run to work. 

I took this picture 2 or 3 weeks *don't remember* ago when i came from work. So the mu wasn't to fresh as u can see.*under my eyes* 











Forgot to tell that i make shure my skin is even and with an eyepencil i put some color on an smudge.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

My priority are the brows... awsome b/c u do have amazing brows.  well u look amazing also ahhh joo know what i mean. yea luv the brows


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 10, 2006)

well actualy i have no brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cause i shave them off.  i can't be scaring folks with no brows.. so i make shure i fill them in first. i tattoed them *biggest mistake of my life!*. i look kind of freacky if i dont fill them in


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 12, 2006)

MacVirgin, GREAT JOB! I also wanted to ask, what brand of contact lenses are you wearing? They look like Elegances in light green or Natural Touch. If you could let me know I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 12, 2006)

OKay 5 mins is not a lot of time so i passed the foundation went for the Blush instead.

And YES that is a pimple on my nose

Face: Good ol fresh skin

BLush: Dollymix

Eyes: Shroom, Summer Netural, Tempting

Fibre rich lash in black

Brows: yea i didnt fill them in completely  (spiked)

Lips: V Glam L/g and Pink poodle L/G


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_MacVirgin, GREAT JOB! I also wanted to ask, what brand of contact lenses are you wearing? They look like Elegances in light green or Natural Touch. If you could let me know I'd really appreciate it!_

 
hi dreanergirl3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, yep those are Elegances in light green. verry good!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 15, 2006)

MACVirgin--- wow!  you look gorgeous for only 10 mintues totall!!!!  I love your eye color as welll!!  I'm looking forward to seeing you post some FOTDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hyperRealgirl-- you always look great!!  And your skin looks flawless even without foundation!!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG you ladies are gorgeous!!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Jun 16, 2006)

fai fai, may I ask what colors you used?


----------



## faifai (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_fai fai, may I ask what colors you used?_

 
Sure, I used Wet n Wild Mega Eyes Creme eyeshadow in Cafe au Lait for a shimmery base, then I used Prestige Flushed eyeshadow over it. The eyeliner is Wet n Wild Liquid Eyeliner, and the mascara is Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Waterproof in Black. Oh, and some kind of cheap clear lipgloss mixed with Milani Blush in Mango Tango (hot pink) on the lips.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 
_Lalli is right, they're my natural lashes (mashallah). Curling eyelashes and wearing incredibly waterproof mascara works wonders. This is what they look like from the side._

 
You've got AMAZING lashes! You're lashes are too pretty so I'm gonna take my photos and my skimpy lashes and I'm going home


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 19, 2006)

not too bad for 5 minutes..i guess..lol

eyes: 
Bare canvas
Rimmel Eyeshadow duo in Bavarian Green
NYC liquid eyeliner

lips:
tutti dolci in Apple Torta


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 20, 2006)

man you're so cute!


----------



## ninahxd (Jun 25, 2006)

*blue, green*

haha, this is the best i can come up with my face while doing a quick 5 minute play time with my make ups 8) . but i dont have pictures of my lips and cheeks though. it made my face look demented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yeas, this is the eye i came up with. 









hahha, by the way. this is my first time posting pics on specktra. actually got the motivation and guts to do so


----------



## imbrued (Jun 26, 2006)

due to stupid school uniform, i can only JUST get away with wearing that blue. the color will change daily, however, and i normally wear glass.
keep in mind that this was 397462976 years ago and my skills are 10 x better, haha


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninahxd* 
_haha, this is the best i can come up with my face while doing a quick 5 minute play time with my make ups 8) . but i dont have pictures of my lips and cheeks though. it made my face look demented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so yeas, this is the eye i came up with. 









hahha, by the way. this is my first time posting pics on specktra. actually got the motivation and guts to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well i think your eyes are beautifull


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imbrued* 
_





due to stupid school uniform, i can only JUST get away with wearing that blue. the color will change daily, however, and i normally wear glass.
keep in mind that this was 397462976 years ago and my skills are 10 x better, haha_

 
I think the colors look good and it's a cute look


----------



## aziza (Jun 26, 2006)

My five min face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I try to focus on the cheeks when I don't have time to do the whole shabam. Very simple and fresh. I'd rather do this type of look than use foundation...I hate looking too done. Does that make sense?









[Eyes: 
Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara in Very Black
N.Y.C eyeliner in Black
Cheeks: 
NYX Rouge Cream Blush in Orange (I LOVE this stuff! It's lovely on darker skin)
Prescriptives Shimmer Strips Bronzer in Sunset Strip (Love this too!)
Nars Blush in Torrid
Lips: 
L'Oreal HIP Lipgloss in Coy


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_My five min face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I try to focus on the cheeks when I don't have time to do the whole shabam. Very simple and fresh. I'd rather do this type of look than use foundation...I hate looking too done. Does that make sense.










Eyes: 
Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara in Very Black
N.Y.C eyeliner in Black
Cheeks: 
NYX Rouge Cream Blush in Orange (I LOVE this stuff! It's lovely on darker skin)
Prescriptives Shimmer Strips Bronzer in Sunset Strip (Love this too!)
Nars Blush in Torrid
Lips: 
L'Oreal HIP Lipgloss in Coy_

 

You're pretty! a big WOW! for your eyes and hair, me likes


----------



## aziza (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks MacVirgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyebrows are something else though! Freakin' perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would look jacked up if I tried to pull that off in 5 mins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_Thanks MacVirgin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your eyebrows are something else though! Freakin' perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would look jacked up if I tried to pull that off in 5 mins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
U'r welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... o the end result is pretti allright.
But it's not a pretty sight while i'm putting my mu on.
I look like a crazy woman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i realy mean it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or a tazmanian devil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fasssst as lightning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------

